# Only bites Me



## rayado (Aug 9, 2013)

We have a 14 week old puppy who is very insistent only biting me. My husband and sons can pet and play with him all they want without a problem. However, as soon I try to pet him, he will try to bite me, HARD. I have marks up and down my arms and legs. He will even quit playing just to come and bite. It goes on all night when I come home from work. My sons are able to pet him and as long as they are petting him, I can pet him as well, but when they stop, he almost immediately tries to bite me.

I have done everything to try and stop it. The loud OW, bitter apple and vinegar (which only seems to agitate him more), and even putting him in time out. 

I feel this may stem from when I had to administer eye drops to him about a month ago when he had a scratch on his eye. I do everything for him: feed, training, and outside breaks with him. 

I am starting to reach my wits end and luckily have an appointment with someone next week for some one on one training, but I was curious as to everyone's opinions on why he is only biting me. I picked him out and the fact that he almost doesn't seem to like me is very upsetting. Also, this is our third golden and none of the others have ever acted this way.


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't think it's that he doesn't like you, I think it's that he likes you the best. 

You have to think about it from a puppy's point of view. Who does a puppy love to wrestle with and bite - his littermates and his mum. Dogs can't reason like humans, they don't 'get their own back' for eye drops or whatever. Neither is it about dominance and him not knowing his place. It's just playing. 

Still, we have thinner skin and no fur, so it isn't as much fun for us, and those puppy teeth are sharp. 

What I'm doing with my new-to-me 9 month pup, is 'holding' her mouth, either top or bottom, when she bites me. Not to hurt, just that she doesn't like it. It's beginning to work, she pretend-bites now, or 'holds the bite' so it doesn't hurt.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Keep lots of toys on hand and when he goes to bite literally put the toy in his mouth instead and encourage him to play with the toy and not bite you. He's playing with you the way he would with mom and littermates. He will grow out of it, just keep redirecting him to a toy when he gets sharky.


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh yes, that's the other thing - toys in the mouth


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I would try mylissyk said. Putting a toy in his mouth and playing with him may help. I also think he like you best and gets excited when he sees you.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Jaykay said:


> I don't think it's that he doesn't like you, I think it's that he likes you the best.


I agree!! 
Your pup is perfectly normal.

Make a note of what he naturally does not like. For us it was the noise of a dust buster which distracted him or a smelly rubber toy that made a horrible noise. As soon as he would stop biting I would say, "Ah, nice pat" and I was able to pat him gently. Be consistent with the unpleasant distraction and don't forget the praise as soon as he stops

Golden pups are like kids you need to tell them when they are getting too rough. They also need to be kept busy.

Enjoy your pup and be assured that every day they become more golden (as long as they are involved in the majority of family activities)


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

For the longest time I was Finley's favorite thing to bite, and she never seemed to bite anyone else. My arms were a mess, and any long sleeve shirts had holes to prove it . It was frustrating, I wish I has a solution to offer but I don't remember anything specific that worked. I think I tried everything. Thankfully it decreased as she got older, and stopped completely just before she turned a year.


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

Brooklyn was like that too a couple of weeks ago like no joke I would come home and my boyfriend would say now he's going to go crazy because according to him when they home alone Brooklyn is calm and they just watch tv but when I get home from work Brooklyn is jumping on me trying to bite me all the time I would have to lock him up for a while until he calms down but now he's a doll and I honestly think he loves me best


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

